# Need advice



## tim6575 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello, second time on the site and having an issue  hope someone can explain the best path so not to damage my new 5 c collet chuck i got a byson  chuck and a backplate from grizzly industrial every thinng has been machined fits on the chuck nice  now where things have gone wrong i was test fitting one of the machined bolts and some how can not back the screw out to take the  back plate off i have all ready broke one allen wrench any advice  what steps to make with out screwing up (pardon the pun) the brand new 600 dollar chuck!  help Greatly appreciated thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## macardoso (Sep 25, 2020)

Tim, having a hard time following your issue. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## benmychree (Sep 25, 2020)

Sounds like the bolt seized up in the hole, a good reason to use a lubricant while assembling threaded parts; my favorite is white lead in oil, not so easy to find nowadays, but I have several lifetime supplies.  You may have to drill the bolt out to be able to disassemble it, and you may have to Heili Coil the messed up tapped hole.


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 25, 2020)

I agree it sounds like the thread seized. When a thread seizes the threads actually weld themselves together. You can try penatrating oil and and use an impact driver to try to get it to let go and cross your fingers toes and eyes that it will let go. If that dont work the only option left is to machine off the head so you can take the parts apart. This will leave a stud sticking up that you can indicate off of to be able to run a tap drill into the hole and possibly snag the end of the thread that is left and wiggle the coil of thread out od the hole. If it is welded to tight, then you will need to run a tap into the hole to clean it out. I would run the tap even if you can wiggle out the old thread. If you end up messing up the threads in the chuck you will have to install a thread insert or Heli-Coil.

Joe Pi has a great YouTube video on how to do this.

I found it.


----------



## helmbelly (Sep 25, 2020)

Heat and an air gun my friend. Why would this not be like any other stuck bolt? Give it a wake up call with a hammer, surprising how well that works. Use you smarts hit it from a couple angles - dont be dumb and hit it wrong. Use a stout drift if its in hard place to strike. Step No. 2 USE HEAT. Torch that bahstad! Get it HOT. If it doesnt come, try again but get it hotter. When I say try again I mean with a 400 ft/lb air gun. Take it to a neighborhood indie garage if you dont have one, a place where they don;t say "no customers allowed past this point" kind a place. Offer him $10 to heat it and hit it with his gun. Go equipped with the right socket in 1/2" drive. You'll know you found the right place when he gets the bolt of in 30 secs and refuses the money. Good luck


----------



## helmbelly (Sep 25, 2020)

Also I dont know if I'm right about this, but when I want to prevent seizure I just use vaseline. I learned that trick on the coast of Maine growing up. My dad used it, he ran a tugboat and barge. he also had a lot of never seize around so it's a shrouded in mystery.


----------



## tim6575 (Sep 25, 2020)

tim6575 said:


> Hello, second time on the site and having an issue  hope someone can explain the best path so not to damage my new 5 c collet chuck i got a byson  chuck and a backplate from grizzly industrial every thinng has been machined fits on the chuck nice  now where things have gone wrong i was test fitting one of the machined bolts and some how can not back the screw out to take the  back plate off i have all ready broke one allen wrench any advice  what steps to make with out screwing up (pardon the pun) the brand new 600 dollar chuck!  help Greatly appreciated thanks in advance.
> 
> Tim


thanks so much everybody i got it fixed i was very carefull at drilling it out set the depth on my drill press and machine screw drilled out very easy. but wow was i surprised at ow easy it was to get it stuck..when im done i will post pics of the final image.Embarrassed to explain all steps i used also. but all is well.


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 25, 2020)

tim6575 said:


> thanks so much everybody i got it fixed i was very carefull at drilling it out set the depth on my drill press and machine screw drilled out very easy. but wow was i surprised at ow easy it was to get it stuck..when im done i will post pics of the final image.Embarrassed to explain all steps i used also. but all is well.


Don't be embarrassed!  The only way we gain knowledge and experience is by doing and making mistakes.  Let's hope we can all keep on that quest.  When you share stuff like this you and others of us get to learn some with you.


----------

